# Some of my favs from 2015



## cre8foru (Dec 21, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while so thought I would post a few of my favorites from the year. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone.


Pine Thicket Duo by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Canebrake Rattlesnake in Habitat by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Red-tailed Hawk by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Green Treefrog by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Frosty Buck by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Pygmy Rattlesnake by cre8foru2009, on Flickr



Hot Pursuit by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 21, 2015)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome set !


----------



## natureman (Dec 22, 2015)

Very impressive collection of photos.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow!!!


----------



## seeker (Dec 23, 2015)

All of them are outstanding.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2015)

Exceptional shots!  Glad we got to see them again!


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks again. Id love to see everyone's 5 favs of the year. I think its easier to look at and comment on them that way than having them all in one thread.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice!
 thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2015)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## state159 (Jan 1, 2016)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 1, 2016)

Great pictures! What kind of lens are you shooting these with?


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 2, 2016)

deerbuster said:


> Great pictures! What kind of lens are you shooting these with?



Nikon 300mm f4  for the deer and birds. Frog and snakes with a Tokina 100mm macro


----------



## rip18 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome shots!  Absolutely awesome!  I can see why they are favorites!  Hope 2016 is even better for you!


----------

